
Surviving a Production Launch with Node.js and MongoDB - randall
http://seanhess.posterous.com/surviving-a-production-launch-with-nodejs-and
======
jphackworth
This article seems to bury the main point:

 _we're currently getting about 30M hits a month on our API_

If you're getting a million API requests a day, you can probably handle that
load with a single machine. Indeed, it looks like they are using just one load
balancer machine, one app server, and one db server. I'm not sure why the load
balancer is even necessary. It's cool to hear this story, readers should just
keep in mind that this is not really a "web scale" deployment.

~~~
lwat
Yea a million requests per day is almost nothing and could certainly be easily
served by ANY RDBMS using ANY front-end technology from a single server.

~~~
democracy
Not necessarily. If the hits are not distributed equally, you can get 500k
hits in 2 hours (say lunch time in a big city in a small country).

------
macros
randall: You really felt the need to repost this old article again?

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=2861821>

~~~
randall
Hahaha I thought this looked familiar...

His feed just refreshed in my feed reader... And I use news.yc as a
bookmarklet to save interesting stuff.

Sorry bout that.

------
steve8918
Does anyone know what the difference in performance between a MongoDB that
stores its entire data in memory, and a SQL Server (MSSQL, Oracle, Mysql,
Postgres, etc) that stores its entire data in memory? Is the performance for
MongoDB faster than the corresponding SQL server?

~~~
mike_esspe
Yes, due to absence of SQL parsing and MVCC

~~~
steve8918
Thanks. Would you know if it's a big difference, or just incrementally faster
(~10%)?

~~~
ehthere
It will depend on the type of workload. Some types will be faster, some will
be slower. You'd have to run your own tests to see.

------
charliesome
_> What MongoDB really does well, though, is make every JOIN explicit._

And SQL doesn't?

~~~
pjscott
Even better, EXPLAIN SELECT makes _everything_ explicit.

